# Almanya'ya ERASMUS programı ile gideceğim



## srknpower

Arkadaşlar bu iki cümleyi İngilizce' ye çevirirken through, by, with veya bunlar yanlış ise ne kullanırdınız?

Almanya' ya ERASMUS programı ile gideceğim.

Amerika' ya SAT sınavı ile gideceğim.


----------



## Smeros

*via* da kullanabilirsin.

_bla bla..._ via Erasmus.


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> *via* da kullanabilirsin.
> 
> _bla bla..._ via Erasmus.


Teşekkür ederim.
Peki by, with through arasından hangileri doğru acaba?


----------



## Smeros

srknpower said:


> Teşekkür ederim.
> Peki by, with through arasından hangileri doğru acaba?



Hepsini kullanabilirsin edat olarak. Yani bence bir sorun olmaz diye düşünüyorum; fakat bence "with" uygundur. _I want to go abroad with Erasmus._


----------



## Rallino

Erasmus için ben with kullanırdım.* I went to Germany with Erasmus.* Ya da *I did an Erasmus in Germany*. Ya da *I was on Erasmus* *in Germany*.
SAT için de bence sadece _with _uygun.


----------



## srknpower

Rallino said:


> Erasmus için ben with kullanırdım.* I went to Germany with Erasmus.* Ya da *I did an Erasmus in Germany*. Ya da *I was on Erasmus* *in Germany*.
> SAT için de bence sadece _with _uygun.


Teşekkür ederim, bir türk için bu by, with meselesi fazla zor bence ya


----------



## analeeh

The most idiomatic choice is 'on Erasmus' or 'with Erasmus' or 'on the Erasmus scheme'.

'By' doesn't work. 'Via' might work in some limited contexts, and 'through' too (in a similar sense that we use for example 'I know him through my brother' for _onu abimin sayesinde tanıyorum_ or whatever) - 'I was able to go to Europe through Erasmus'. but 'on' and 'with' are the best.


----------



## srknpower

Thank you very much.


analeeh said:


> The most idiomatic choice is 'on Erasmus' or 'with Erasmus' or 'on the Erasmus scheme'.
> 
> 'By' doesn't work. 'Via' might work in some limited contexts, and 'through' too (in a similar sense that we use for example 'I know him through my brother' for _onu abimin sayesinde tanıyorum_ or whatever) - 'I was able to go to Europe through Erasmus'. but 'on' and 'with' are the best.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Arkadaşlar bu iki cümleyi İngilizce' ye çevirirken through, by, with veya bunlar yanlış ise ne kullanırdınız?
> 
> Almanya' ya ERASMUS programı ile gideceğim.
> 
> Amerika' ya SAT sınavı ile gideceğim.



I will go to Germany within the comprehension of the Erasmus Programme.

I will go to the USA after i score high on SAT.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> I will go to Germany within the comprehension of the Erasmus Programme.
> 
> I will go to the USA after i score high on SAT.


Çok teşekkür ederim. Sizi bu konuya da davet edebilir miyim 
Realize vs Notice


----------



## analeeh

'Within the comprehension'?!?!

And we say 'on _the_ SAT_s_'.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

'Within the comprehension'?!

"kapsaminda"

Biz Turkce'de boyle diyoruz Mr. analeeh.


----------



## Smeros

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> 'Within the comprehension'?!
> 
> "kapsaminda"
> 
> Biz Turkce'de boyle diyoruz Mr. analeeh.



"Within the compass of" kalıbı olarak biliyordum ben.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Smeros said:


> "Within the compass of" kalıbı olarak biliyordum ben.



Boyle bir kullanim oldugunu dusunuyorum




Google"within+the+comprehension"&oq=&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.35i39k1l3.0.0.0.3412.2.1.1.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.mobile-gws-hp..1.1.45.3...314.2zTsC6OjmoM



Not: Yukaridaki google aramasi

"within the comprehension"

Icindir.


----------



## Smeros

Dediğinizi destekleyecek bir şey bulamadım. Comprehension kelimesinin öyle bir kullanımı olduğunu sanmıyorum. Şayet bilmiyorsam seve seve öğrenirim.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Smeros said:


> Dediğinizi destekleyecek bir şey bulamadım. Comprehension kelimesinin öyle bir kullanımı olduğunu sanmıyorum. Şayet bilmiyorsam seve seve öğrenirim.



Yok, Estagfurullah.

"within the comprehension"

( quotation arasinda )

Google bana sonuc verdi ama link i paylasamadim.

Siz, Lutfen bir dener misiniz ?

Tesekkurler.


----------



## emre aydın

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Yok, Estagfurullah.
> 
> "within the comprehension"
> 
> ( quotation arasinda )
> 
> Google bana sonuc verdi ama link i paylasamadim.
> 
> Siz, Lutfen bir dener misiniz ?
> 
> Tesekkurler.



"comprehension" en yaygın anlamıyla "anlama, anlayış" demek. 

Bir de "inclusion" anlamı var, o da "yer alma" ve "içerik" gibi:


I was surprised by the _inclusion_ of his name in the credits.
the _inclusion_ of parents at the school board meeting

The collection has some surprising _inclusions_. [=it includes some surprising things]


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

İngilizce - Türkçe Sözlük | İngilizce - Türkçe Çeviri


----------



## Smeros

Evet, anlamlarından biri "kapsam" fakat kapsamında gibi bir anlam için bence 'within the comprehension' fazla karmaşık kalıyor. Yani yanlış diyemem fakat biraz garip buldum. İlk seferde ben de anlamadım. 'as part of' edatı daha uygun olur. Mesela paylaştığınız bağlantıda 'scope' kelimesi var. 'within the scope (of)' kalıbını daha önce duymuştum. Dediğim gibi, belki ben duymamış olabilirim sizin paylaştığınız şeyi.

Teşekkürler Rimeo paylaşım için.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Smeros said:


> Evet, anlamlarından biri "kapsam" fakat kapsamında gibi bir anlam için bence 'within the comprehension' fazla karmaşık kalıyor. Yani yanlış diyemem fakat biraz garip buldum. İlk seferde ben de anlamadım. 'as part of' edatı daha uygun olur. Mesela paylaştığınız bağlantıda 'scope' kelimesi var. 'within the scope (of)' kalıbını daha önce duymuştum. Dediğim gibi, belki ben duymamış olabilirim sizin paylaştığınız şeyi.
> 
> Teşekkürler Rimeo paylaşım için.



Rica Ederim, Efendim.

Comprehensive Study gibi baslikli kitaplar da oluyor. Kapsam kavrami oradan aklima gelmisti )


----------



## analeeh

'Within the scope of' is generally a much better translation for _kapsamında_ than 'within the comprehension of'.

'Comprehension' _can _mean what you're using it for, but this is a very formal, almost archaic usage. As Emre pointed out, 'comprehension' (even to most native speakers) would be automatically understood as meaning _anlayış_.


----------



## CHovek

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> İngilizce - Türkçe Sözlük | İngilizce - Türkçe Çeviri



Comprehension anlam ve kullanım sıklığı olarak bana "idrak" kelimesini akla getiriyor. 

Comprehension kelimesinden bağımsız olarak bir noktaya dikkat çekmek istiyorum.Bazı İngilizce sözlükler yanıltıcı olabiliyor.
Çünkü bu sözlükler son 1000 yılda İngilizce metinlerde bir kez bile kullanılmış olan tüm kelime ve anlamları sözlüğe ekliyor.Mesela 300 yıl önce bir kişi Latince bir kelimeyi alıp onun 16 farklı çekimine farklı anlamlar vererek onları kullanıyor,kimsenin bu kelime ve anlamlardan haberi olmamasına rağmen bunların hepsi sözlüklere ekleniyor.
İngilizce bir kelimenin gerçekten kullanılan bir kelime olup olmadığını kullanım grafiklerinden anlıyoruz,ama bir kelimenin bir anlamının kullanım sıklığını gösteren herhangi bir grafik maalesef yok.


----------

